

How many lives has a YouTube video consumed? - shayanbahal
https://github.com/GRL/YouConsumed

======
forgottenpass
This type of number is just playing a trick on the brain. It doesn't mean
anything more than Earth has a large population, but is expressed in units
that remind people of their own mortality.

A lifetime is lived sequentially, but in parallel 3 "lifetimes" of seconds are
experienced by the population of Earth every 1 second of wall clock [1]. And
if my unit conversion isn't totally fucked, last night the world spent over
80,000 lifetimes asleep.

The world has a population large enough that the human brain doesn't
comprehend the number on it's own. We need charts, graphs, and spreadsheets to
even being to make 7.125 billion mean anything to our brains.

[1]
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=life+expectancy+%2F+wor...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=life+expectancy+%2F+world+population+in+seconds)

------
scarlaton
Disclaimer - the following was done manually, not the extension.

"PSY - GANGNAM STYLE" \- 2,158,086,259 views, video length 4:13

4m13s = 4.217 minutes

4.217 minutes * 2,158,086,259 = 9,100,649,754 minutes ~9.1billion minutes

9.1billion minutes / 60 ~ 152million hours

152million hours / 24 ~ 2.5million days

2.5million days / 365 ~ 6,849 years

6.8 millenia of GANGNAM STYLE. Nice one humanity.

Oh yeah, that's 6,800 years / 68 (average life expectancy, sort of) = 100
human lives. 100 human lives have been..err..used.

------
tomtoise
This is the greatest extension I have come across that I didn't know I needed
ever. Thanks for sharing this.

